# Instrument cluster problem on my 2000- no speedo/odo/tach



## raabeye (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi I own a 2000 Altima and my instrument cluster is being real screwy. Occassionally the odometer, tachometer, speedomenter and temp gauge will all go to zero. This can be while I am driving or when I first start up the car.

Then on other occasions everything works fine. 

I have had this in two Nissan dealerships and neither service department could figure out whats wrong. 

Can someone here PLEASE help me out?


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

i have that problem on 2000 too,this has happend to me twice,when im driving...but i really dont know the cause and neither does my b/f ??


----------

